# Velocity Speed Sensor question



## rugerman (May 4, 2006)

Hi. I have a 94 Altima SE and the 10 amp fuse which controls the speedometer and tachometer keeps blowing. When it blows my transmission will not change any further than second gear. I removed the wire connector just befoe the VSS because it would not come apart due to rust and then I directly connected the wires that would normally enter this connector and replaced the 10 amp fuse in the dash. My speedomter and tachomter and transmission worked again but only for a few hours before the 10amp fuse blew again. Could this be a faulty VSS causing the 10amp fuse to blow?


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

If the fuse doesn't blow immediately then it is not a short circuit problem. It is more of an overload issue.

That 10amp fuse feeds a number of circuits; combination meter (cluster), A/T Shift lock, back-up lamp, ASCD (cruise control), and A/T control system (ATCU).

In the combination meter, the power goes to the water temperature gauge, tachometer, fuel gauge, and the speedometer. And the Vehicle Speed Sensor (VSS) feeds directly to the speedometer. I don't see how the VSS can cause this but since you started getting this problem after working on the VSS then it is a good first choice to check.

It is not much help but it can give you a start. Good luck.


----------



## rugerman (May 4, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. I spoke to the local nissan dealer and they insist that considering what i have done so far to diagnose and the fact that the 10Amp fuse keeps blowing that I do not have the wires leading to the VSS grounded properly. The problem i have now is isolating the ground wire. The Mitchell On Demand software doesn't give me a clear image of my wiring as their colors are different. I've got to sauder the ground. I have a 4 different wires to choos from. Coming down from the engine I have a black(yellow stripe) and green. From the VSS I have a red and red (black stripe). I'm going to have to go back to the dealer on Monday to figure out the ground and if the problem persists after sorting out the grounding wire question, I'll start to look in the "overload" direction you mention. Thanks again


----------



## rugerman (May 4, 2006)

*correction*

Ha! I got my colors wrong.... oh myyyy
From the VSS I have a red(with yellow stripe) and a plain red. Coming from the engine area I have a plain black and plain green. Sorry bout that.


----------

